# ادفع 45000 ج و استلم فورا شقتك بالشروق 135 متر بدون أي رسوم و تسهيلات 72 شهر



## شركة الكومى (19 أبريل 2012)

تتشرف شركة الكومى للتنمية و الاستثمار العقاري احد اكبر الشركات العقارية بالشروق و حدائق الاهرام و المدن الجديدة ان تقدم لعملائها الكرام احد مشروعاتها بالشروق :​ [FONT=&quot]تعاقد و استلم فورا شقة 135 م بمقدم 45000 ج وتسهيلات على 6 سنوات بدون اي رسوم سواء استلام ابتدائي أو نهائي أو تعاقد موجودة بارقى مناطق مدينة الشروق حيث انها تقع بالقرب من مدينتى وطريق السويس وافخم المتتجعات السكنية و احياء الفيللات و قريبة من نادي هليوبلس و جميع مواقعنا تطل على حدائق و منها مواقع بحرية و القرب من المدخل الثانى للمدينة [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]تتكون من :[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]3نوم ، حمام ، و ريسبشن [/FONT][FONT=&quot]3[/FONT][FONT=&quot] قطع ، مطبخ [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]ويوجد لدينا في نفس المنطقة شقق مساحات تبدأ من 125 متر حتى 190 متر [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]للتفاصيل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][FONT=&quot] اضغط هنا[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]للاتصال :  22615137 - 22615138 – 01000054950 [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]العنوان :[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]48 شارع زاكر حسين الحى السابع- مدينة نصر- القاهرة[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]او زور موقعنا لتجد المزيد من العروض الحصرية : [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اضغط هنا [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]صفحتنا على الفيس بوك[/FONT][FONT=&quot] : [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اضغط هنا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ملحوظة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][FONT=&quot] يوجد بالشركة أكثر من 30 نظام مرن للدفع و يقوم العميل بإختيار نظام السداد المناسب له من أنظمة الشركة [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]




*http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/4806/135ln.jpg*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​


----------

